

Ask HN: Ad revenue with relation to RSS  - rumpelstiltskin

Ad rates on most sites are based on the number of unique visitors and overall pageviews. Enabling full feeds via RSS, as convenient as it is, drives a chunk of this traffic away from the site. Has anyone considered restricting their feeds to previews or just removing RSS availability totally in order to drive more traffic to the site? The loss in RSS ad revenue can be more than made up by the increase in on-site-ad revenue.<p>Take Techcrunch for example - over 2 million feed readers who take avail of the full TC feed. In all probability, there's a sizeable chunk of these people who don't visit the actual site. Restricting the feed, which is a bit inconvenient to the readers, can funnel these 'extras' to the site, thereby driving up ad revenue.<p>Apart from the inconvenience factor, is there anything else wrong with this logic?
======
noss
I rather have ads in the feed.

